# Engine type



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Can somebody tell me the engine type of The altima 99 GXE....1.6l, 2.0l ??
Thanks


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

2.4 liter KA24e


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ruben said:


> 2.4 liter KA24e


Thanks


----------

